# Mr. T's "Sugar Cured Bacon"



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2015)

*Mr. T's  Sugar Cured Bacon Recipe*​ ​ ​*About the Process:*

The following process exercises the Morton Tender Quick recommendation of seven days in cure per one-inch thickness with a two day salt equalization period in order to reach a total of 100% equalization.  The USDA recommends when curing pork belly with MTQ, using the dry rub method, that the 7 day per inch thickness guideline is used (14 days for two-inch thick slab).  This guideline is the same recommended by Morton. 

 There are the pundits who believe the curing process can be accomplished in a much shorter time, some feeling, it should also be soaked to cut the salt content, perhaps for the reason they are on a low-salt diet.  If they are doing so and getting what they feel is a good result, that's fine.

There are also those who feel the longer the bacon is in the cure the saltier the bacon will taste.  If using sugar in your recipe, it has been learned that the opposite is actually happening. The reason being, salt enters meat at a faster rate than sugar.  Thus, if sugar isn't given the proper amount of time to equalize through osmosis into the meat, the saltier it will taste. 

Since building my first walk in smokehouse in 1975, numerous belly bacon cure methods and recipes have been used.  The result being the KISS system works fine for us.  The following recipe and process produces an exceptional slightly sweet molasses flavored bacon with a light smoke flavor.  For bacon with a more pronounced molasses flavor, dark brown sugar may be used.

*Recipe: Per pound of bacon.*

1 TBS Morton Tender Quick

1TBS brown sugar - light or dark depending on taste

1/4 tsp. granulated garlic

1/2 tsp. cracked black pepper

*Curing Process:*

Cut skinless belly in half and place in separate 2-gallon zip bags.  Apply measured cure by weight to each cut of bacon and massage in, afterwards place in cooler or fridge.  Turn daily for the entire curing process. 

 Example:  A two inch side will require a minimum of 14 days in the cure.  After the minimum cure time has been reached give it a quick rinse, pat dry then place on a meat hanger in the cooler or place on a rack in fridge for an additional two days for further equalization and pellicle formation. 

  A tray type smoke generator containing pulverized pellets is then placed in a external smoke collector. This is what is normally used to create a very thin pale blue smoke.  The bacon is then smoked to a desired color.  It is normally in a continuous pale blue smoke for < > 72  hours and kept at a temperature below 72°F - 22°C.   Using a different smoke generator or type of fuel will result in different times.

 When smoking is complete the bacon is then placed back in the cooler for an additional 2 - 3 days for additional smoke equalization.  After a total of 21 days it is ready for consumption or freezing.

The end result is nothing less than a sweet, medium smoke flavored, slice of ecstasy.

*Cooking:*

Due to the addition of nitrites it is recommended not to heat above 350°F - 177°C.  For that reason, my preferred method is to bake anywhere from 200°F - 93°C for a couple hours to 325°F - 163°C for approximately 25 minutes or to the desired crispness.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/wcm/co...077cc76/Bacon_and_Food_Safety.pdf?MOD=AJPERES

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/ct_index













000_0027.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 14, 2015






A pale blue smoke from tray type smoke generator.













000_0030.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 14, 2015






Smoke entering 22cf. cabinet













000_0031.JPG



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 14, 2015






Smoke exiting













100_1723.jpg



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 14, 2015






Bacon in cooler













100_1729.jpg



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 14, 2015






Sliced bacon ready for oven













100_1731.jpg



__ mr t 59874
__ Feb 14, 2015






Oh boy, let's eat

Related threads:  Calculating bacon cure time using Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] or Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Plain or Smoke Flavored)
"*Learn to deal with the facts, not tradition or sympathy"*​Tom


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

Looks darn good.....   Soooooo.......   tell me about crushing pellets.....   how did that come about.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks darn good..... Soooooo....... tell me about crushing pellets..... how did that come about.....


It came from my attempt to get a long cold smoke without a abundance of creosote.  Using the AMNPS with pellets in the smoker itself not only raised the temperature it also created more creosote than what I wanted to deal with.  The same happened using saw dust also.   I then moved The AMNPS to the attached stove beneath the deck.  The smoke naturally cleaned up and smoothed out, but was still to heavy for my needs.  The use of sawdust though was a improvement over the pellets.  Now knowing what direction to go I tried putting pellets in a blender and just blending them to a finer consistency than sawdust.  The result was better, but still too heavy a smoke.  I then decided to try the blender again, this time I put a half cup of pellets in and hit pulverize.  I had to keep shaking the contents back to the bottom but in time there was no change in consistency. The result now was a product with the consistency of talc powder.

The result was a very slow burn rate with a very light blue smoke. This then produced a extremely clean and smooth smoke with very little if any creosote unlike the tacky surface I was getting with the AMNPS inside the smoker.  With a full load, a 15 to 18 hour burn could be achieved.

Long answer to a short question.

Tom


----------



## disco (Feb 14, 2015)

Great looking bacon!

Disco


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm gonna have to buy a special blender....   No way in hades bride would go for that....  maybe with a 2# hammer I could do that... Now I'm thinking...


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 14, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> I'm gonna have to buy a special blender.... No way in hades bride would go for that.... maybe with a 2# hammer I could do that... Now I'm thinking...


Tightwad,  It's Valentines, buy a new one and give her the old one.  Worked for me.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






T


----------



## themule69 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm going to have to blend up some pellets and give it a try. The bacon looks tasty!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## daveomak (Feb 14, 2015)

YEAH BUT .........   Daughter got her one of those Vita Mix machines....   ???????  

The old blender is in the barn !!!!!! ......  Look out...... :avatar3972_3:....  :hit:


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 15, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I'm going to have to blend up some pellets and give it a try. The bacon looks tasty!
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


It is David, sorry, I can't provide documentation though.

By using the powder, I can keep the inside temp at ambient or below.

T


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Feb 22, 2015)

In cleaning out a small refrigerator  used to us for curing...(now that I have the big one in the garage)....I found a container of side that have been in Pop's brine for almost a month.....no mole on the bacon, as it has still under water, so to speak...but the brine was a "little" grayish.....Should I throw out the bellies?

Thanks,

Pete













bacon.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 22, 2015


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 22, 2015)

Pete, I suggest you PM Pop's on this one.

Tom


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 22, 2015)

*About the Process:*

The preceding process exercises the Morton Tender Quick recommendation of seven days in cure per one inch thickness with a two day salt equalization period.

 There are the pundits who believe the curing process can be accomplished in a much shorter time possibly for the reason that they are on a low salt diet.  If they are doing so and getting what they feel is a good result, that's good.  No need to read further.

There are also those who feel the longer the bacon is in the cure the saltier the bacon will taste.  If using sugar in your recipe, it has been learned that the opposite is actually happening. The reason being, salt inters meat at a faster rate than sugar.  Thus, if sugar isn't given the proper amount of time to equalize through osmosis into the meat, the saltier it will taste.

Since building my first walk in smoke house in 1975, numerous belly bacon cure methods and recipes have been used.  The result being the KISS system works fine for us.  The following recipe and process produces an exceptional slightly sweet molasses flavored bacon with a light smoke flavor.  For bacon with a more pronounced molasses flavor, dark brown sugar may be used.

Tom


----------



## remsr (Apr 6, 2017)

Me T do you know of any way to make maple bacon that tastes like maple bacon? The Butcher down the street makes maple bacon and sausage that is to die for, obviously he won't tell me how. [emoji]9785[/emoji]️

Randy,


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 6, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Me T do you know of any way to make maple bacon that tastes like maple bacon? The Butcher down the street makes maple bacon and sausage that is to die for, obviously he won't tell me how. [emoji]9785[/emoji]️
> 
> Randy,


Randy, 

It has been so long since I have made Maple bacon I cannot remember the results or the recipe, therefore I cannot advise from my experience. It is something I would like to try again on the next bacon though. I will cure half as normal and the other using maple flavoring. My plan for doing it is to substitute the brown sugar with Maple sugar and, add a couple TBS of dark Maple syrup, then cure as normal.

 If you do one before me, please let me know your opinion on the result or I will do the same for you. 

Tom


----------



## remsr (Apr 6, 2017)

OK will do.

Randy


----------



## jlpicard (Apr 13, 2017)

One product you can try is Maple Sugar.  I am doing some Maple cured butt bacon now and found it on amazon.  It's more like a powder than crystals, but man is the flavor intense.  One thing of note after reading this thread that Morton's Tender Quick contains both Nitrites and Nitrates, so I guess it can be considered a type of #2 cure (which contains both Nitrites and Nitrates although at different ratios).  Nitrates allow for a safe extended cure period where Nitrites can't do it alone.  Nitrates are sorta like an 'extended release' form of Nitrites.  Meat products that are NEVER cooked like jerkies require #2 to be safe.

EDIT:  LOL I followed those links in T's OP and found this amusing:


> European peasants in the 1500's couldn't afford to buy pork often. It was a sign of affluence if a man could "bring home the bacon." They would cut off some for guests and sit around "chewing the fat," now a colloquial term for "having a discussion." The term "bringing home the bacon" now means "earning a living" or "being successful."


----------



## remsr (Apr 13, 2017)

Do you have a web sight where I can order some. And can it be used with TQ?

Randy,


----------



## jlpicard (Apr 13, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Do you have a web sight where I can order some. And can it be used with TQ?
> 
> Randy,


Sorry I got that sugar from EBay here's the link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/18204395823...49&var=482862512194&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I am not 100% of the ingredients in TQ, although I do know it contains both #1 and #2 cure, and I can assume regular salt.  Beyond that I can't say for sure.


----------



## remsr (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks for the information, Let me know how the bacon turns out.

Randy,


----------



## ab canuck (Apr 13, 2017)

Up here in Alberta Canada we have bulk stores, nutters etc, I know I have seen a few diff kinds down south, I bought Maple sugar flakes with the intent on using them. A friend of mine told me to also try maple extract in the brine. Any thoughts on that???


----------



## pilch (Apr 14, 2017)

Very interesting.

What was the ease of lighting the finer pellets?.

Cheers from Down Under.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 14, 2017)

Pilch said:


> Very interesting.
> 
> What was the ease of lighting the finer pellets?.
> 
> Cheers from Down Under.


Cheers to you as well.

The reason I prefer to use a fine powder when smoking bacon is, depending on the delivery system, it produces a slow burning, very pale, thin, cool, clean smoke. This allows the smoke to meld gently with the bacon over a long period.

If you have more questions on cold smoking, please ask.

T


----------



## remsr (Apr 14, 2017)

Fomeheart who I haven't seen on the Forms lately, tilde me to use maple extract. He says what the nose smells the the toung tastes. 

Randy,


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 14, 2017)

REMSR said:


> Fomeheart who I haven't seen on the Forms lately, tilde me to use maple extract. He says what the nose smells the the toung tastes.
> 
> Randy,


Foam is absolutely correct, but let's not forget the eye's. It will be seen before the nose and tongue have their shot at it.

T


----------



## remsr (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't think a little extract will hurt the eyes, but I have never tried it, Fome has. What are your thoughts?

Randy,


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 14, 2017)

REMSR said:


> I don't think a little extract will hurt the eyes, but I have never tried it, Fome has. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Randy,


The extract won't hurt a bit, just think of presentation. Give it a shot, Foam knows his stuff. Just don't expect to win the Indy 500 when you just received your drivers training license. Your bound to bounce off the wall a few times.

T


----------



## remsr (Apr 14, 2017)

Good advice thanks Mr.T

Randy,


----------

